# Ticked off! Trespassers almost hurt Johnny!



## JohnnyMule (Nov 8, 2015)

I am quite ticked off at the moment and need to vent. 
I got home from work this evening, and noticed that the horses were not at the gate to great me as usual. When I went to find out what was going on, I noticed that their shelter had been unchained, and opened. I had closed it off a few weeks ago as the floor is becoming unstable and I was worried about one of them going through. There is no way they could have opened it themselves. 
I found Johnny inside the shelter, and he had fallen through the floor and gotten stuck. Thank god that smart mule just stood there until I came to help- who knows how long he was there for! 
I decided to check out the rest of the paddock, and noticed a bunch of broken glass in one corner, that was definitely not there the day before. Checked both guys over, and was relieved to find no injuries. 

I have a few cameras around the property, mostly on the chickens and driveway, so will be moving one of them to the paddock this evening. I am so angry right now that someone thought it was ok to come on my property, enter my paddock, and mess with things. It's a wonder they didn't get hurt, as Johnny is not to fond of strangers and is very protective of his paddock. 
I didn't think I would have this sort of problem here, as the animals cannot be seen from any of my property boundaries, and unless you know they are there, you would never be able to tell there is livestock on the property.
Sorry for the rant, but I needed to vent to people who understand how frustrating this can be. Had a bit of a problem last year with someone coming over while I was at work to feed my mule, and made him sick. A few signs and a camera on the driveway solved that problem though and I hadn't had any problems since ( I think he first was a well-meaning neighbour as we had just moved in).


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

Sorry this is happening to you and I'm so glad that the mule is ok. If that had been a horse, I shudder to think of the damage it would have done to itself trying to get out.

Good that you have cameras and can get one on the paddock right away. I hope you catch who it was sooner rather than later. You said there was broken glass in a corner of the paddock. Was it broken alcohol bottles? I hope it just turns out to be a one time thing.

We all depend on the fact that we care for our animals and know what kind of condition our property and fences are in, so when someone messes with things it is very disconcerting. I think we sometimes feel very secure on our property and don't think that others will bother our things as we wouldn't do that to someone else's property. Unfortunately, that isn't the way of things today. I've had that confidence ruined, thankfully by someone we knew who didn't damage anything, but it still made me realize that we are never really secure.

I hope this gets resolved soon.


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

I think they sell the fake cameras as well, not connected but trespassers don't know that. I would add a few of those as well as the real ones; make it obvious they are on camera.

And a shotgun.

ETA: Glad Johnny is okay!


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

I would be furious! People are really rotten sometimes. 

When we lived in Georgia and had a barn/pasture, I came home from work several times to find my horses out when I had left them in closed, latched stalls that I Had put them in before I left for the day. I found my front driveway gates opened on more than one occasion as well, and that freaked me out because the drive led right to the roadway. I also found my feed/tack room opened more than once, so had to padlock it each morning and evening. I hate trespassers.


----------



## JohnnyMule (Nov 8, 2015)

CountryMom22 said:


> Sorry this is happening to you and I'm so glad that the mule is ok. If that had been a horse, I shudder to think of the damage it would have done to itself trying to get out.
> 
> Good that you have cameras and can get one on the paddock right away. I hope you catch who it was sooner rather than later. You said there was broken glass in a corner of the paddock. Was it broken alcohol bottles? I hope it just turns out to be a one time thing.
> 
> ...



I also am very thankful it wasn't T-Fly that had gotten stuck. He's a bit flighty, and would have no doubt panicked and seriously injured himself. The thought is frightening. 
Johnny did seem a bit sore in one of his hips this morning, but not enough to prevent him from goofing around, so I am not too worried about it.
The glass did appear to be broken bottles. Since schools out now, I have a pretty good suspicion that is was neighbourhood kids having some fun. The camera was moved last night, and we are putting up no trespassing and CCTV camera signs up in the next few days. 
Really hoping this was a one off. You are right that I felt secure on my property as its so well hidden. Guess I need to beef up security a bit and hope something like this doesn't happen again. I'll probably speak with the neighbours this weekend as well and ask them to keep an eye on things. We're not too close, but they seem like nice people and one of them loves hearing our rooster in the morning .


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm glad Johnny made it out with nothing more than he did. 

So far in our 17 years on this property I've only had to get mad at hubby or myself for not closing gates or doors securely. Knock on wood.


----------



## JohnnyMule (Nov 8, 2015)

What I would give to live in the middle of 100 acres, and only see another person if I have to &#55357;&#56836; 
While I can put on a good show, I'm not really a people person, and prefer my solitude. I think this is why I'm so upset and angry over this incident. Feel kind of violated in a way I guess. 
We are eventually fencing the entire 4 acres in with no climb fence and electric, so once that's done, I doubt I'll have any more problems ( I have a fear of stray dogs, so the whole property will be dog proof). 
Johnny's hip is feeling just fine now, and we're tearing down the old shelter this weekend incase those buggers come back. Should have the new one built in a few weeks &#55357;&#56838;


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

Glad to hear Johnny's back in good shape. Great idea to take the old shelter down right away, just in case.

It's normal to feel violated after someone goes through what you did. I, too wish I lived far away from others, but that just isn't possible right now, and truthfully probably never will be. We just make the best we can out of an ok situation.


----------



## Stonybrook (Sep 22, 2007)

Make sure you know how many feet you need to have between your no trespassing signs. If you have them too far apart I am not sure you can press charges. in the paddock are a good thing. We have some up at my place and move them around some.


----------



## JohnnyMule (Nov 8, 2015)

These rotten people are smarter than I thought! 
They were back again today, which was apparent when I got home and found the brand new hay feeder I spent hours making last weekend torn apart! Some of the wood was damaged, so it's junk now . 
Went to check the camera recordings, and one of them 'mysteriously' stops working around 1pm today. Turns out someone/ something disconnected the cables. They would have had to be very careful so as not to get caught on another camera ( I have four in the yard now, but there are still plenty of blind spots). The boys are also mysteriously, meticulously clean, despite having tons of rain last night and their paddock being a mud pit. I have serious doubts that they could resist rolling in the mud on a day as fine as this! 
I am beyond ticked, and am not sure what to do next. I don't have any proof, besides the damage, and neighbours work during the day, so they cant't keep an eye out- not that they can see my property anyways. 
Is there any other options for me to protect my boys besides making the camera cables extremely difficult to access, and padlocking the gate? ( won't stop someone from climbing over though). 
I am terrified of coming home to find either an injured person on my property, or one of my animals I injured or missing .


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Can you HIDE the camera?


----------



## JohnnyMule (Nov 8, 2015)

I also just finished removing the gate from the goats paddock until this is over, and fencing it with no climb. There is now no way to get into their paddock without cutting the fence, or wiggling through a chihuahua sized feeding hole &#55357;&#56859;. Means if there's an emergency, I'll have to cut the fence, but it gives me piece of mind that they are very hard to access. I have one young goat, who is super friendly, and could easily be picked up and carried off the property (all the while licking your face). 
I have decided it is time to go ninja style on these rotten stink holes and scare them off. Think a bunch of pentagrams and a goats head would work? My hay buys butchering some next week, and I'm sure he wouldn't mind giving up one&#55357;&#56837;.


----------



## JohnnyMule (Nov 8, 2015)

Terri said:


> Can you HIDE the camera?


I can, but it'll be a real pain as they are not wireless. Would have to run the cords underground and through Pvc. Time is precious right now, and I just don't have the time ( the ground is very difficult to dig in).


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

JohnnyMule said:


> These rotten people are smarter than I thought!
> They were back again today, which was apparent when I got home and found the brand new hay feeder I spent hours making last weekend torn apart! Some of the wood was damaged, so it's junk now .
> Went to check the camera recordings, and one of them 'mysteriously' stops working around 1pm today. Turns out someone/ something disconnected the cables. They would have had to be very careful so as not to get caught on another camera ( I have four in the yard now, but there are still plenty of blind spots). The boys are also mysteriously, meticulously clean, despite having tons of rain last night and their paddock being a mud pit. I have serious doubts that they could resist rolling in the mud on a day as fine as this!
> I am beyond ticked, and am not sure what to do next. I don't have any proof, besides the damage, and neighbours work during the day, so they cant't keep an eye out- not that they can see my property anyways.
> ...


They can't really do anything about it, but call the local sheriff's office and report this anyway. If this is happening at more than one place, they'll notice the pattern, and it's good to have it documented as well just in case. Ask them to step up patrols in your area during the time(s) that this is happening as well, and see if they're willing to do this. Ask them if your property is properly posted, so if you do catch the person doing this you know charges pressed will stick. Also make sure to mention that your mule is hateful and that you're surprised that he hasn't kicked whoever is doing this, just to cover your 6.

I'd be furious if this were happening at my place :stars:


----------



## JohnnyMule (Nov 8, 2015)

bluemoonluck said:


> They can't really do anything about it, but call the local sheriff's office and report this anyway. If this is happening at more than one place, they'll notice the pattern, and it's good to have it documented as well just in case. Ask them to step up patrols in your area during the time(s) that this is happening as well, and see if they're willing to do this. Ask them if your property is properly posted, so if you do catch the person doing this you know charges pressed will stick. Also make sure to mention that your mule is hateful and that you're surprised that he hasn't kicked whoever is doing this, just to cover your 6.
> 
> I'd be furious if this were happening at my place :stars:


Thank you for the advice. I will give them a call and let them know what happened. Cruisers don't usually come out this far unless there is an issue, but it's a friendly town, so I'm sure they will have no problem driving by, I'm just not sure that will do any good- my house is barely visible from the road. They would have to come up the driveway in order to see if anything is going on. Hopefully they are willing to pop up the drive on occasion and give a quick check.


----------



## JohnnyMule (Nov 8, 2015)

bluemoonluck said:


> They can't really do anything about it, but call the local sheriff's office and report this anyway. If this is happening at more than one place, they'll notice the pattern, and it's good to have it documented as well just in case. Ask them to step up patrols in your area during the time(s) that this is happening as well, and see if they're willing to do this. Ask them if your property is properly posted, so if you do catch the person doing this you know charges pressed will stick. Also make sure to mention that your mule is hateful and that you're surprised that he hasn't kicked whoever is doing this, just to cover your 6.
> 
> I'd be furious if this were happening at my place :stars:


The fact that Johnny hasn't kicked or attacked them yet tells me they are most likely quite friendly towards my boys ( or are feeding them junk). Johnny is fearful of strangers, but once he's met you a few times, and decides that your ok, he can be a real love bug. If he decides whoever is coming over here is a friend, he won't mind them being in the paddock. 
The more I think about the hay feeder, the more I wonder if maybe they were feeding them treats, and my boys turned into 'tards', went nuts, and demolished the feeder- a bit unlikely, but could happen as they cannot be fed treats by hand without becoming demons. 
I just can't see someone being real friendly towards the horses, then breaking their feeder... 
The whole situation is so confusing.


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

I guess it would depend on just how smashed the feeder was. If it was totally destroyed, I would think humans. Particularly because the camera was tampered with.

And yes, I could see them being nice to the animals but still destroying your property. After all, they did leave broken glass in the pasture and when Johnny got in trouble in the shed, if they were still there, they just left him. Maybe he didn't get in trouble until after they left, but you never know.

But I do agree with document everything. From the first time to this time, to any phone calls you make reporting this, to any further action you take including, posting, signs, new cameras etc. Every little thing so when the time comes, you can show what you have done and when you did it. That will also help show that these are repeat offenders as every time they show up you have to take more drastic steps.

I would also put up a huge sign saying trespassers will be prosecuted, since I'm sure it is illegal to say they will be shot on sight. And put some more cameras around in out of the way places, where they wouldn't be expecting a camera. Say between trees but aimed at the driveway or along a well worn path. Maybe you can catch them coming onto the property and at least identify them or where they are coming from.

So sorry you are going through this. No one deserves this!


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Maybe buying or borrowing a game camera and setting it out of sight. They can disconnect the regular camera and still be caught.


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

Could you run electric along the top of your fence? Padlock the gates and run electric across the top of them too with no handles. It will mean making sure it's off and you'll have to disconnect it somewhere to get through the gates when you want to but desperate times call for desperate measures.

Guard dog with signs posted?

Neighborhood meeting telling the parents of the dangers to their kids and your animals and asking them to relay that info to their children?

Well, those are the only ideas I can come up with other than doing what you've already done. Probably none of them would be foolproof but if they did get injured on your property & tried to sue it would show that you tried to deter them from trespassing. A very tall chain link fence with razor wire along the top would probably work but who can afford that expense?


----------



## Alder (Aug 18, 2014)

Use game cams. A LOT easier to hide.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Mount a GoPro on Johnny's head.


----------



## JohnnyMule (Nov 8, 2015)

suitcase_sally said:


> Mount a GoPro on Johnny's head.


Unfortunately the only footage I would get would be T-Fly removing the god awful thing mommy put on his friends head right after I am out of sight . 


There are a lot of great suggestions here which are very much appreciated. The game camera idea is perfect, just have to see if the old man will let me borrow his hunting cam for a bit. 
The electric line on the gate is a great idea, and if I lock the box up, it would certainly keep someone out of the paddock unless they was a walloping. 

As for the hay feeder, it was not completely smashing, just pulled apart at all the corners ( so could have been from the boys, but was stacked neatly in the paddock ( which I doubt my boys are capable off).


----------



## JohnnyMule (Nov 8, 2015)

So, I have some wonderful news for everyone!

I was out working in the yard last evening, and noticed an older gentlemen walking up the drive. Turns out he's one of my neighbors (he owns a large hay field, and I had been trying to convince myself to go up and meet him for ages).
We had a good chat for well over an hour. Turns out he owns most of the land out my way, and also keeps livestock. I was given free permission to ride on 100s of acres of trails, and am allowed to connect right to them off my property! He also saved me $1500 on a property survey and showed me where all the markers are .
When I mentioned about having problems with trespassing, he said I won't have to worry about it anymore. Apparently he's known as the guy around town you don't mess with, so he'll put out word to stay off my property, and will keep an eye on the place during the day while I'm away. 

So happy to have met this lovely man, and I have a feeling I won't have any more issues with people messing around at my place .


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

Awesome! I would take that lovely man some fine whiskey, or a homemade apple pie, or whatever seems like the appropriate token of appreciation...

Love that kind of neighbor!


----------



## hihobaron (Oct 5, 2015)

JohnneyMule
Hello 
I have been owned by a couple good mules in my day. Gaited, nothing better to ride !
Still have horses and Pack Goats.
I take it you are using 1000 # or so round bales?
I use them too for 5 horses the goats free range in the brush around here.
They are wethers but come to call and can when trailed carry 25-30 pounds each.
I have no fence for them.
Back to topic. I use a product out of Canada call a big bail bag that slips over the end of the bale then you roll the bale over so the horses eat from the now top end.
It works much better than any kind of metal feeder I have used for big bales.
A round bale last me about 4-5 days with 5 horses on it. So it is not a problem if a little rain hits the top the horses eat it fast enough it dose not get a chance to soak in and mold. I know many people that soak the hay they feed to keep dust down.
As long as the horse/mule eats it up soon it is good. I have yet to have to take a tractor out and load up a spreader with hay wasted like you get with a open metal round bale feeder. Been using a Big Bag Bale feeder for over 4 years. Horses have not put any appreciable damage to it. Were as with the old style metal feeders I would have been welding parts back on within a year. Been There done that.
Also try getting a 1000# horse out of the middle of a metal bale feeder. Not Good.
Moving on:
Trespassers:
Sounds like you got a hold of a good old boy. Good luck
If you have more trouble a game camera, and a 12 gage shot gun will work.
hihobarron


----------



## JohnnyMule (Nov 8, 2015)

RideBarefoot said:


> Awesome! I would take that lovely man some fine whiskey, or a homemade apple pie, or whatever seems like the appropriate token of appreciation...
> 
> Love that kind of neighbor!


Maybe not Whiskey, as it appeared to be he has quite enough at home . 
He did seem very fond of two, black week old chicks I have, and did ask if I was selling them, so I've decided to bring those over in a few weeks as a gift. By the way he talked about his laying flock, he's very fond of his birds so I know they'll be well looked after. These two are my favourite ones I hatches this year, but I know they'll bring him a lot of joy, and I can always hatch out more.


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

That sounds like a perfect thank you gift! Looks like you've made yourself a new friend!


----------



## JohnnyMule (Nov 8, 2015)

Just wanted to updated everyone that I havn't had any issues with people coming on the property since meeting that lovely chap. Also havn't seen that coyote back . 
I did have a brief problem with the neighbours dogs coming on my property and using it as a toilet for the past week, which had me very ticked off and about to head over and confront them politely. Turns out I didn't have to, as one of the dogs wondered off and I heard her out there calling for it. Decided to go out and help, as I don't want the dog wondering around at night any more than she does . She was very upset that the dog ran off, and I think would be open to an offer for me to fence off two sides of her property. I want to put up a fence anyways, and was wondering how to approach them about it. Heck, I have no problem fencing off her entire back yard for free, as its tiny and would be worth the money for the peace of mind. She's a sweet lady, but doesn't understand that a dog WILL eventually stray if they are not contained. Would hate to see one of the neighbours shoot her dog because of it- the dog is a real sweety, but is also HUGE and intimidating. 
I think once the fences are up ( at least mine), things will be a lot more peaceful.


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

Good on you looking for the peaceful solution. Many wouldn't put themselves out to help a neighbor like that! Even if it does mean a solution to everyone's problems.


----------



## JohnnyMule (Nov 8, 2015)

I'm sure the other neighbour's would appteciate the dog staying put as well. 
Had a scare this evening while I was out putting everyone up for the night. Dogs started going haywire from the porch, and I turned around to a giant Bernese a few feet away. I thought it was a black bear at first, and will admit I started to panic a bit before realizing it was a dog. He was just standing there staring at me, and it freaked me out a bit. 
He did run right off when I told him to go home, but the whole situation was unsettling. I,ve decided to speak to the neighbours this weekend about the fence and pick up some supplies. 
Dogs that are not under the control of their owner really make me nervous, and as sweet as the dogs are, I cannot have them over here.


----------



## JohnnyMule (Nov 8, 2015)

CountryMom22 said:


> Good on you looking for the peaceful solution. Many wouldn't put themselves out to help a neighbor like that! Even if it does mean a solution to everyone's problems.


The lady is very nice, just a bit clueless . 
I hate conflict, and have found you get so much more using honey instead of vinegar. Plus, good neighbour relations can be invaluable at times. Helping them with the dogs, may mean they don't get too upset if Johnny busts out sometime and eats their rose bush &#128518;


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

A Bernese Mountain dog is on my wish list. I would have tried to get it to stick around. LOL


----------



## JohnnyMule (Nov 8, 2015)

I've started cutting out the fence line through the woods, and will be ready tomorrow morning to start putting in the insulators and wire. What height should I have the strands at? Was hoping to get away with two strands if possible?


----------



## JohnnyMule (Nov 8, 2015)

Yet another dog incident last night . This one was a dog I havn't seen before- some sort of large breed mix. Terrified my kids ( one of whom was bitten on the face by a neighbours dog when he was very young, and also does not like strange dogs), ran my horses and goats, and almost nabbed a chicken I had taken out of the pen to butcher sometime that evening. Had to beat the thing away with a tree branch, while the kids ran for cover inside &#55357;&#56865;. It had a collar on, but there is no way I am grabbing at a strange dog. 
Just finishing up the fence this morning, and will be calling the dog warden tomorrow and report the incident. I got most of it on camera- my kids now call me super mom for going Rambo on that dog's behind .


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

JohnnyMule said:


> Yet another dog incident last night . This one was a dog I havn't seen before- some sort of large breed mix. Terrified my kids ( one of whom was bitten on the face by a neighbours dog when he was very young, and also does not like strange dogs), ran my horses and goats, and almost nabbed a chicken I had taken out of the pen to butcher sometime that evening. Had to beat the thing away with a tree branch, while the kids ran for cover inside &#65533;&#65533;. It had a collar on, but there is no way I am grabbing at a strange dog.
> Just finishing up the fence this morning, and will be calling the dog warden tomorrow and report the incident. I got most of it on camera- my kids now call me super mom for going Rambo on that dog's behind .


How frightening! Glad you are all okay, and that no real damage was done. Hope you find out who the owners are and can get them to keep their dog in.


----------



## JohnnyMule (Nov 8, 2015)

aoconnor1 said:


> How frightening! Glad you are all okay, and that no real damage was done. Hope you find out who the owners are and can get them to keep their dog in.


Me too . If we hadn't been home, there probably would have been quite a bit of damage. Johnny and T Fly were galloping around frantically, and now spook every time a dog barks . 
I got the fence done today, which will hopefully help. A dog could still get in by going up the driveway, but at least they can't sneak up on us through the woods. 
Next thing on the list... Driveway gate!!!


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

You guys just can't seem to catch a break! If it's not trespassers of the human variety, it's loose dogs!

I'm so sorry you are having to deal with this. Hopefully the fence and the gate will stop all this nonsense. If not, I vote for the SSS.

Best of luck!


----------



## JohnnyMule (Nov 8, 2015)

Haha! The neighbours don't seem too impressed with my fence . Just saw the hubby come right up to the fence ( which is over 30 feet inside my property mind you- so he was trespassing and knew it) and walk the whole fence line with a look of disgust on his face. 
I just sat back and watched with a smile on my face. If they want to be rude and let their dog harass me on my own property, I can certainly erect a fence well within my boundary to contain THEIR dog. 
Also, if they get snarky, I have no problem installing a woven wire fence a few inches in from the property boundary. Their lawn encroaches a few feet inside my boundary, so it would look hilarious. 
I'm trying so hard to be a nice neighbour, but rude people really get on my nerves.


----------



## JohnnyMule (Nov 8, 2015)

CountryMom22 said:


> You guys just can't seem to catch a break! If it's not trespassers of the human variety, it's loose dogs!
> 
> I'm so sorry you are having to deal with this. Hopefully the fence and the gate will stop all this nonsense. If not, I vote for the SSS.
> 
> Best of luck!


Unfortunately, it's not safe to shoot in most directions on my place. Not a safe line of sight. 

I have been considering a paintball gun, but need to check with the warden as I don't want to get myself in trouble. I do need something to protect myself with instead of a stick. If that dog had turned nasty, things would have gotten a bit messy. 
I've started taking a baseball bat with me whenever I go outside.


----------



## JohnnyMule (Nov 8, 2015)

My patience is starting to wear thin. Neighbours Bernese were back again this morning &#55357;&#56865;. 
Tried to leave for work, and those two beasts were right outside my door, and would not let me out! They kept trying to get into the house ( most likely to play with my dogs, as they were not aggressive, just VERY pushy). My kids were inside and there was NO WAY I was letting those dogs in my house! 
I ended up booting one in the chest with steel toed work boots on, which made them both dash away about 20 feet. They stood there for a few moments, then started coming towards the door again with these blank stares on their faces. It took a few minutes of biffing items from my house at them (hair brushes, cooking pots, etc) before they decided it wasn't fun anymore, and casually walked back through the woods to their yard. There's an area of the fence they can crawl under. 
I've already left two messages with the dog warden, who has yet to call me back. I'll be speaking with the neighbours this weekend ( waiting for my friend to come down, as I do not want to go alone). 
Next time those dogs are over here ( after I speak with the neighbours), I will be calling the police. 
I added two earth wires to the fence, which brought the voltage up to 6500v, and am filling in the two low areas with rocks this evening. 
I hate that the neighbours are putting me in this position. I really want to stay on good terms with them, but they are making it very difficult. They know the dogs are bothering us, and I know they are not deaf, and can here me yelling at them to go home. 
Really hoping fixing the fence up will fix the problem. I REALLY don't want to have to escalate things. I'm a non-confrontational sort of gal.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

JohnnyMule said:


> My patience is starting to wear thin. Neighbours Bernese were back again this morning &#65533;&#65533;.
> Tried to leave for work, and those two beasts were right outside my door, and would not let me out! They kept trying to get into the house ( most likely to play with my dogs, as they were not aggressive, just VERY pushy). My kids were inside and there was NO WAY I was letting those dogs in my house!
> I ended up booting one in the chest with steel toed work boots on, which made them both dash away about 20 feet. They stood there for a few moments, then started coming towards the door again with these blank stares on their faces. It took a few minutes of biffing items from my house at them (hair brushes, cooking pots, etc) before they decided it wasn't fun anymore, and casually walked back through the woods to their yard. There's an area of the fence they can crawl under.
> I've already left two messages with the dog warden, who has yet to call me back. I'll be speaking with the neighbours this weekend ( waiting for my friend to come down, as I do not want to go alone).
> ...


At the risk of sounding harsh, sooner or later, you're going to end up needing to have some sort of conversation with the neighbor. 

I realize it's helpful and handy to have someone to speak for you but the longer this goes on, the more it will reinforce the idea that you're not prepared to establish boundaries and they're going to keep pushing.


----------



## JohnnyMule (Nov 8, 2015)

wr said:


> At the risk of sounding harsh, sooner or later, you're going to end up needing to have some sort of conversation with the neighbor.
> 
> I realize it's helpful and handy to have someone to speak for you but the longer this goes on, the more it will reinforce the idea that you're not prepared to establish boundaries and they're going to keep pushing.


Oh, I do plan to do the talking, just want a bit of reInforcement in case things get heated ( my friend is very good at calming down aggitated people and defusing tense situations). 

Maybe a nice flier posted on the mail boxes may help as well, explaining why loose dogs are a hazard. There are quite a few families who have moved into this area just in the past year alone, and may not realize that you cannot let you dogs run loose in the country. 
I can easily do up a nice, informative flier at work.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Good luck with that. In my experience fur kids come before everything else.


----------



## DryHeat (Nov 11, 2010)

In a situation like the dogs coming towards your door and not backing down right away, what about some nice anti-bear grade, projectile stream pepper spray going right into their snoots?


----------



## CIW (Oct 2, 2007)

When I had a paper route as a kid I carried a squirt gun filled with ammonia mixed in water. Solves the problem. And won't hurt the animal long term.
Put that in a "super squirter" and it will send those dogs running. Good for skunks that have taken up residence under a building or the like.


----------



## hihobaron (Oct 5, 2015)

JohnnyMule 
Hello
Sorry to see you are still having dog problems.
I have had the occasion to shoot live stock harassing dogs.
As I have Pack Goats and trail in public places /have encounters with people and dogs not goat friendly, I carry a good "Air Soft Pistol" at close range it will send a dog packing and yelping. Yet is not lethal. Yes, I am a life long gun nut.
when I feel the need I also carry a 357 mag pistol. I do have CWP permit to carry.
From the sound of your situation my recommendation is get a good Air soft pistol and keep it handy to use on dogs.
You can get a good one on line for under $100 
They are fun to teach your kids Gun Safety with as well as have fun in the back yard shooting cans. Cheep to shoot, CO2 and the plastic BB's you can get at wal-mart.
They are considered a non-gun and can be shipped directly to you.
I rate Soft Air pistols as excellent for carry when hiking or around the homestead.
Happy Trails
BTY: I have trained Mules to allow me to shoot off of them,
in Cowboy Mounted Shooting event with 45 Long Colt Revolvers.
Just don't try to shoot between their ears  They don't like it.

hihobaron and the Troops in SC


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

JohnnyMule said:


> Oh, I do plan to do the talking, just want a bit of reInforcement in case things get heated ( my friend is very good at calming down aggitated people and defusing tense situations).
> 
> Maybe a nice flier posted on the mail boxes may help as well, explaining why loose dogs are a hazard. There are quite a few families who have moved into this area just in the past year alone, and may not realize that you cannot let you dogs run loose in the country.
> I can easily do up a nice, informative flier at work.


I'm a small woman and have found over time that when you drag someone along to these things, it kinda diminishes your message because it looks like you're hiding behind someone else. 

When you initiate conversation, you have the ability to control discussion or walk away before it becomes a mess but I speak from experience when I say that it's better to handle these things as the arise rather than waiting for someone else to get involved. 

I wouldn't make flyers because it may alienate people who are not causing problems but mine would perceive such a thing in a negative light.


----------



## JohnnyMule (Nov 8, 2015)

hihobaron said:


> JohnnyMule
> Hello
> Sorry to see you are still having dog problems.
> I have had the occasion to shoot live stock harassing dogs.
> ...


Thanks for this. It would be a great way to introduce myself to shooting as well . I'm slightly gun-phobic, but would love to go hunting someday, so this would be a great starter.


----------



## JohnnyMule (Nov 8, 2015)

wr said:


> I'm a small woman and have found over time that when you drag someone along to these things, it kinda diminishes your message because it looks like you're hiding behind someone else.
> 
> When you initiate conversation, you have the ability to control discussion or walk away before it becomes a mess but I speak from experience when I say that it's better to handle these things as the arise rather than waiting for someone else to get involved.
> 
> I wouldn't make flyers because it may alienate people who are not causing problems but mine would perceive such a thing in a negative light.


This makes perfect sense. I can see how someone may take the flier in a negative way now. 
Unfortunately I think the neighbours went away for the weekend, but good news is their dogs havn't been back for a few days. I heard one of them calling the dog back when it went into the woods yesterday, so it seems maybe they realize their dogs are safest at home. 
Now that I've calmed down, and feel safer with the improved electric fence ( it packs one serious punch!), I think inviting them over for a bbq to get to know them may be a good route. Maybe once they meet all the critters, they'll understand why loose dogs cannot be running around. 
The woman did seem genuinely nice when we've spoken, just a bit dense regarding dog ownership.


----------



## vpapai (Nov 18, 2010)

We had someone come in and take the new air compressor and a weed eater. I put up a game camera and got a whole lot of pics of oak limbs being blown by the wind.... Hard to find a good concealed place for the camera that is not obvious and also not accessible to the trespassers. 

I think it was one of our son's friends who had been helping our son work on his car. There were lots of things out to take, but the thief only took the two things. 

I would bet that it is someone the animals know and who knows your place. Might be surprised on who shows up on camera.

We have posted signs that we will prosecute and that the area is watched by cameras. Have not had any more items missing. Have also thought about getting a camera that links up on the internet so I can get alerts about activity when we are not there.


----------



## JohnnyMule (Nov 8, 2015)

Havn't had any more problems since fixing up the electric fence. I heard the dogs get shocked a few times, and they seem to have learned to respect the fence . I found their yips oddly satisfying. 
Surprisingly enough, the neighbours cat have also no longer been using my garden as a little box, which is an added bonus! 
The benifits of a nice, hot electric fence is endless .


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

Glad the problem seems to be solved.

Good fences make good neighbors! And electric fences qualify!


----------

